# My new generation of Texas unicorn



## yen_saw (Sep 27, 2007)

I was shock to find hatchling in one of the Texas unicorn adult female cage, yeah i am too busy (or lazy :roll: ) to remove the ooth. When checking the cage, i found that the female is dead  but glad the new generation climbing aorund.












While the first generation is still hatching, i have some first generation grew into adult recently.


----------



## joossa (Sep 27, 2007)

I love the juxtaposition in the second picture. Beautiful species.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 27, 2007)

One death, many new lives!


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 27, 2007)

Too bad the female died. But at least it was after she laid the ooth.


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 7, 2007)

Man, that container looks awfully dirty...

This species has recently arrived to Poland, and I have been offered a chance to buy a couple of them...

After seeing these pictures - I think I will buy them.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice Yen Saw. Been forever since I've been to the boards. Gorgeous critters you have there.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 7, 2007)

Mainly because I don't think its good enough for a new thread...

One of my L2 nymphs on a young _Nepenthes truncata_.






(might wanna enlarge it)


----------



## Jayson16 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice N. truncata.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 8, 2007)

Kruszakus said:


> Man, that container looks awfully dirty...This species has recently arrived to Poland, and I have been offered a chance to buy a couple of them...
> 
> After seeing these pictures - I think I will buy them.


Opppsss guess you noticed  that really need cleaning i agree  which is when i found out her death  and the newly hatch batch  

WOW! amazing how fast and far this species been spread around.



garbonzo13 said:


> Very nice Yen Saw. Been forever since I've been to the boards. Gorgeous critters you have there.


Greg?! Boy where have you been?! Welcome back


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm into mantids from this year's August, and from what I have heard so far, two years ago you could get only Sphodromantids here in Poland ("Booooooring!").

Now we have plenty of different species, in this is only getting better - especially with such "twiggy" species - they usually look quite cool from first to last instar - some bigger mantids look awful before they reach adulthood (P. Guineensis, T. Sinensis)...

Man, I never have imagined that this could be so fun!


----------

